# Pattog (szleng) angolul



## tomtombp

Any ideas?

Mit pattog ez itt nekem?


----------



## Zsanna

It depends on context, syle, etc. but here are some ideas:
- What is he on about?
- What is he jumping up and down about?
- What is he leaping up and down about?


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> It depends on context, syle, etc. but here are some ideas:
> - What is he on about?
> - What is he jumping up and down about?
> - What is he leaping up and down about?



Thanks. Good ones. Do the latter two express overreacting/getting excited in a negative way?

I'm looking for something for getting excited about something unimportant and as a result instructing others hastily to do something that's unnecessary.

Pattog és ezzel másokat ugráltat.


----------



## Zsanna

tomtombp said:


> Thanks. Good ones. Do the latter two express overreacting/getting excited in a negative way? It does. Also, that it may seem ridiculous. (For the British, excitement often suggests something negative.
> I'm looking for something for getting excited about something unimportant and as a result instructing others hastily to do something that's unnecessary. Aaah... all that? Actually, it could imply that, too...
> Pattog és ezzel másokat ugráltat. -> but másokat ugráltat is not really/necessarily included in it. That would be something like "bossing about". I'm not sure there is a good term for that in English. You may have to describe what it implies exactly.


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> It does. Also, that it may seem ridiculous. (For the British, excitement often suggests something negative.


Haha, yes. Great observation. 



Zsanna said:


> Aaah... all that? Actually, it could imply that, too...
> Pattog és ezzel másokat ugráltat. -> but másokat ugráltat is not really/necessarily included in it. That would be something like "bossing about". I'm not sure there is a good term for that in English. You may have to describe what it implies exactly.


No. "bossing about" is perfect and so are the others. Great help. Thank you very much. Next one is coming in a new thread


----------



## Zsanna

You are welcome, tom.


----------

